# Are the burghers of Bath blackmailing Nicolas Cage into switching on the Xmas lights?



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2009)

Nicolas Cage to switch on Bath's Christmas lights


----------



## softybabe (Nov 22, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> Nicolas Cage to switch on Bath's Christmas lights


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2009)

he has a house in bath, so it's a local gig for him


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2009)

Yate had Peter André.


----------



## user47632 (Nov 25, 2009)

I was in his house at the Circus last Christmas. He had a massive tree just inside the door and he was wrapping presents at a table. I was pretty chuffed tbh and I still tell people this story as if it were a major achievement!


----------



## user47632 (Nov 25, 2009)

Also, LOL at the tags to this thread


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2009)

He lives in a circus?! What a clown.


----------



## madzone (Nov 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> he has a house in bath, so it's a local gig for him


 I have a bath in my house. I don't get all uppity about it


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> He lives in a circus?! What a clown.



yeah, but Oh What a Circus


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 26, 2009)

Geri said:


> Yate had Peter André.



Beat that!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2009)

We have got two school kids, who won a competition, switching them on in Maidenhead!

And last year the Victorian Fair was a rickety looking 'big' - well medium sized - wheel and an unhappy looking man selling hot chestnuts.

Still, the fireworks from the roof of the Town Hall were fun and I dare say we shall go and watch this year in case the Town Hall gets set on fire  

http://www.maidenhead-advertiser.co...-countdown-to-christmas-lights-in-maidenhead/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL at the pissy lights that actually get 'switched on' by Cage at the end.

5..4..3...2...1....  (2 secs of stage pyrotechnics) and THEN.... a couple of illuminated hanging street decorations in the distance.

Check the video at 2:19


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 28, 2009)

Scott J said:


> I was in his house at the Circus last Christmas. He had a massive tree just inside the door and he was wrapping presents at a table. I was pretty chuffed tbh and I still tell people this story as if it were a major achievement!



He has a house at/in the Circus. Blimey, I didn't know that!


----------



## chazegee (Nov 28, 2009)

Johnny Depp lives there as well.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 28, 2009)

The Guardian said the other day that Nicola Cage's voicemail greeting is "I'll do it".


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 28, 2009)

chazegee said:


> Johnny Depp lives there as well.



In the same house?

The only famous people who were in Bath when I lived there were Van Morrisson and Arthur Smith (at least, I saw him around so often I assumed he lived there).

Edit: good David Essex reference, Marty.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 28, 2009)

Giles from _Buffy_ and Peter Gabriel are the ones that usually get wheeled out.


----------



## keybored (Nov 29, 2009)

chazegee said:


> Johnny Depp lives there as well.



Timsbury, about 8 miles outside of Bath. And he's hardly there, I think he lives in France.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 29, 2009)

No Google Street View in Bath.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> In the same house?
> 
> The only famous people who were in Bath when I lived there were Van Morrisson and Arthur Smith (at least, I saw him around so often I assumed he lived there).
> 
> Edit: good David Essex reference, Marty.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> Giles from _Buffy_ and Peter Gabriel are the ones that usually get wheeled out.



peter gabriel used to come into the grocer's I worked in, he was always very friendly


----------

